# Cooking with canned chicken/turkey



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Now that I'm canning all this chicken and storing it away I need to learn to cook with it.......I also only have 1 recipe for using my canned beef and that gets kinda old! Everything always ends up about the same, like a casserole except change the meat! I would love recipes on how to cook with pints of canned meat. It would be much easier if a great cook just wants to move over here! lol


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

neldarez said:


> Now that I'm canning all this chicken and storing it away I need to learn to cook with it.......I also only have 1 recipe for using my canned beef and that gets kinda old! Everything always ends up about the same, like a casserole except change the meat! I would love recipes on how to cook with pints of canned meat. It would be much easier if a great cook just wants to move over here! lol


I'm sorry, but I like Pennsylvania! I can definitely cook, but it is no fun for one.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I get caught up on a few things I will put some recipes on the "Preparedness Homesteading and Survival Forum > Food > Recipe Share>Sticky: Recipes From Stored Foods".

I have a few good recipes for canned chicken ie.. Enchiladas, Chicken-N-Dumplings, Chicken Salad.....

Will let you know when I get them there.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Rice and Gravy
soups
stews
chile
fajitas
tacos
burritos
shepards pie
stir fry
fried taters, meat and eggs over easy (maybe add some cheese and cholula)
salads

Those are just a few things you can do with the meats.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Just need to tell all of you on this forum that I am so blessed by you. Thanks for being such a sharing and awesome group of people. You are so appreciated


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Wife made jambalaya last night with our canned chicken,,, It was slap your Mama Good... :groupwave:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> Wife made jambalaya last night with our canned chicken,,, It was slap your Mama Good... :groupwave:


I'm going to look up what jambalaya is....I'm not familiar with that..I've had quite a sheltered life ya know....... I also assume that slap your Mama good is a good thing! yes?


----------

